
Maternity ward mix-up condemned privileged Japanese baby to a life of poverty - uladzislau
http://theglobeandmail.com/news/world/trading-places-maternity-ward-mix-up-condemned-privileged-japanese-baby-to-a-life-of-poverty/article15675238/
======
ColinWright
Significant discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6821269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6821269)

